# Smoothie/juicing recipes



## nephro (Jul 6, 2011)

Just bought a blendtec with a goal to clean up my diet. Got a few questions.

1. Any good breakfast smoothie recipes (prefer with coffee)? Today I used peanut butter, banana, almonds, spinach, chocolate syrup, milk and instant coffee. Pretty good, but I need so other options.

2. Best option to increase protein in the smoothies? I've used peanut butter and greek yogurt. Is protein powder worth it?

3. What skin and seeds to keep and which to discard? Should I skin kiwi, etc?


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

I like elite gourmet protein, toss a little ice, some milk and a scoop of powder with a little peanut butter for some more calories or some fruit and your good to go.

Edit..... Get rid of the chocolate syrup and try to limit the sugary items if your trying to clean up your diet. Start with a good protein shake in the morning without too much junk in it then have some fruit like an apple with a handful of almonds for your snack. Or a string cheese.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I was going to start my own thread, when I saw this one, which is a bit similar to my questions. I will bump this thread, as I just bought my very first blender!

I am looking for:

1) good, delicious pre-ride smoothies. Something to prevent bonking on long rides.

2) what are people drinking post-ride these days, via blender/smoothies? 

Please, keep the advice/"recipes" rolling in!

Thanks


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

I like smoothies better than juicing because you get the fiber and it is more filling.

1 handful of spinach
1 banana
1 cup of almond milk
1/2 cucumber
1 handful of baby carrots or 1 regular carrot.
1/2 handful of parsley.
1 handful of blueberries
4 strawberries
1 apple
1 teaspoon size of ginger root.
Couple of pieces of kale.

Usually makes 2-3 servings.


----------



## Richgsr (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's mine:

1 Cup of kale
5-6 baby carrots
A piece of ginger (to taste)
1 apple or pear or banana
2-3 canned beets with a splash of beet juice
half a stalk of celery
2-3 tablespoons of milled flax seed 
Handful of almonds
Few frozen mixed berries
Splash of OJ


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

Haven't tried beets. Does it sweeten it up?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

You guys are way too healthy, its makin me sick..


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

I drink green smoothies for my breakfast and dinner. This is my usual recipe although I will bump up the fructose (dark berries) on days I ride for a little extra energy.

coconut milk
pumpkin seeds
Brazil nuts
almonds
kale
spinach
alfalfa sprouts
coconut oil
chia seeds
spirulina
protein powder (sun warrior)
2 limes
brewers yeast
flax seeds
broccoli
acai berries
wheat grass juice
parsley
small cucumber



This mix gives me amazing energy. It is nutritionally dense and has great detox ability. 

You are on a good path Nephro, in fact you have done the hard part. Spirulina is a fantastic source of protein plus it's a super food. Also I would consider adding a high quality protein powder ie. Sun warrior. I would recommend dropping the syrup and the milk. Start working on incorporating the most nutritionally dense foods you can get and you are going to take a huge step forward in your health. Good luck!


----------



## Niner'd (Feb 13, 2013)

My favorite breakfast smoothie on days I ride.
1 scoop whey protein (any flavor)
1 banana 
1/2 cucumber
handful of spinach
handful of blueberries 
handful of strawberries
cup of kale 
teaspoon of ginger root 
teaspoon of tumeric powder
beatroot juice

Can't promise good taste but it performs very well for me.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

A good quick green smoothie is a can of pineapple (packed in 100% pineapple juice) and a couple handfuls of kale. Adding a cucumber or romaine lettuce helps to make it mellow and enough for two!


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Not a fan of kale in green smoothies, but no one's mentioned celery. Adds some salt for flavor and a ton of fiber. Chia seeds too. Smoothies are a good way to use flax oil. I like to pre-freeze the banana and pineapple. Unsweetened soymilk and agave syrup for sweetness. Throw in a handful of peanuts or walnuts.

edit: I like to buy grapes when cheap, wash and put in ziplocks in the freezer. They're like little sweet icecubes.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I've used it twice so far, and can tell I'm going to love it.

I've only done this smoothie so far. I like it because of the oats in it. I also withheld ice cubes, due to the frozen fruit.

I have perused some recipes here, and see some great ones. I like how you can use the selector for "breakfast", "pre-ride", "post-ride", etc.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

My breakfast/post morning workout smoothies go something like this

Cup Greek yogurt
Cup frozen mixed berries
Banana/kiwi/orange/tomato-pick 1
Spirulina
Ground flax
Moringa
Honey
Krill oil
Cinnamon
Whey protein
Splash of OJ or whatever juice I have

I definitely want to start getting more tumeric in my diet


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been making smoothies for my wife and myself every morning. It can vary, but generally

1 apple
1 banana,
2 carrots
half a cucumber
couple of hand fulls of frozen mixed berries(blue, black, raspberry, Strawberry
handful of spinach
half a handful of parsley
bit o ginger
a peeled orange
cup of almond milk
2 spoonfuls of flax seed meal
1 spoonful of chia seeds
I tried adding about 1/2 cup of irish rolled oats this morning. It made the smoothie more creamy. I thought it was a good addition
and I just bought some wheatgrass powder to add in

Thinking of trying some tumeric


----------



## SkidVicious (Apr 24, 2005)

answers in blue, i tried to answer from what i've learned over the years, i don't do smoothies anymore, but i want to start again. As well, i'm going to stop lurking in this forum and try to contribute...



nephro said:


> Just bought a blendtec with a goal to clean up my diet. Got a few questions.
> 
> 1. Any good breakfast smoothie recipes (prefer with coffee)? Today I used peanut butter, banana, almonds, spinach, chocolate syrup, milk and instant coffee. Pretty good, but I need so other options.
> careful with coffee, drink it before workouts, never after, it will inhibit muscle recovery and growth. also drink it before a meal, never after or with, as it inhibits digestion.
> ...


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Has anyone tried coconut butter instead of peanut/almond butter? I am a HUGE coconut fan, and almost bought a jar of coconut butter today. It is pricey, though

Let's hear your opinions of this.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

dirt farmer said:


> Has anyone tried coconut butter instead of peanut/almond butter? I am a HUGE coconut fan, and almost bought a jar of coconut butter today. It is pricey, though
> 
> Let's hear your opinions of this.


I use Coconut oil in smoothies, cannot provide any empirical data but is supposed to aid in weight loss. I have not noticed anything negative or adverse.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I use Coconut oil in smoothies, cannot provide any empirical data but is supposed to aid in weight loss. I have not noticed anything negative or adverse.


I've thought about just the cheaper oil, but I hear and read all the time how the butter - consisting of the delicious meat of the coconut - is much, much better.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

All you folks have the right ideas
I grind up rolled oats and chia seeds and add that toy smoothies.
It greatly lower the gylcemic index and and adds omega3's.
Note do this with steel cut oats as they are raw and contains phytic acid which negates oats good properties.
Rolled oats are steamed this removes the acid.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Reelchef67 said:


> Note do this with steel cut oats as they are raw and contains phytic acid which negates oats good properties.
> Rolled oats are steamed this removes the acid.


Wait, just so I'm clear, are you saying do NOT eat steel cut oats raw, or TO use them in smoothies? I never heard that comment about oats before. Thanks.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I use Coconut oil in smoothies, cannot provide any empirical data but is supposed to aid in weight loss. I have not noticed anything negative or adverse.


There is a ton of research concerning the merits of coconut oil. While coconut meat and butter tastes awesome it is not nearly as nutritionally dense as coconut oil. The great thing is that it's all good and good for you so mix it up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't use steel cut oats raw in smoothies use rolled oats or quick cooking oats. I grind them in a **** or coffee grinder with chia seeds. Tastes good and adds lots of fiber and keep the hunger pangs at bay


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Good to know thanks!!


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've got a Omega juicer and my morning juicing routine includes

kale
collards
chard
fennel
parsley
lemon
apple
carrot
tumeric

Mid day I'll have a pint or so of carrot juice mixed with tumeric and apple.

I also have a Blend tec that I use to make a smoothie a bit before dinner (so I eat a bit less), which includes

blackberries
blueberries
banana 
kale and other greens
cabbage
pumpkin seeds
flax seeds
chia seeds
almond milk


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone looking to get into smoothies on a budget check out the Oster BeeHive. Great smoothie blender for $60. Been using one for a couple of months now.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

BoomerBrian said:


> Anyone looking to get into smoothies on a budget check out the Oster BeeHive. Great smoothie blender for $60. Been using one for a couple of months now.


Heck, I got this Oster blender for $17, on sale from $35. It has worked flawlessly so far. I wanted two things: 1) a glass jar (not plastic), and 2) "pulse" function.


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


> Heck, I got this Oster blender for $17, on sale from $35. It has worked flawlessly so far. I wanted two things: 1) a glass jar (not plastic), and 2) "pulse" function.


Nice...That is good to know that the other Oster lines work as well. Just wanted people to know you don't have to get the $400 blender to get started.

I went for the beehive because it had glass jar and all metal parts. Oster also has a 1 year warranty which is pretty good.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a vitamix, and it is awesome for sure. I just pile in frozen fruit, a banana and yogurt at varying ratios. I don't really do the fancy stuff with all the veggies. I like my smoothies to be like dessert.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

I picked up one of these blenders about a year ago. You can put just about anything in it and it blends it up.


----------



## SilentGas (Mar 18, 2011)

My favorite recipe is simple, fast and gives you great energy... over 1,500 calories

5-7 "Ripe" bananas... ( should be turning brown, or spotted )
10-12 medjool dates
1 tray of ice cubes

Blend it up... Add in berries, and/or Kale to get more nutrition...


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

OK, here is what I've been addicted to lately:

1 6 oz cup plain yogurt
1 cup 2% milk (yes, I love dairy)
2 TBS flaxseed oil
handful of frozen strawberries
handful of frozen blueberries
handful of frozen peaches
1 fairly ripe banana 
1 TBS peanut butter
1/4 cup oatmeal (non-instant!)
1/8 - 1/4 cup Grape Nuts cereal
(handful of kale or spinach or greens if I have them. I don't always have them)

Boy oh boy is this the bomb! The oatmeal and Grape Nuts give it great texture. The Grape Nuts don't get ground up much, but it adds a nice crunchy texture to the drink.


----------



## Emily88 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mmm some good and disgusting looking recipes on here  I've often used Tahini, along with PB, milk, cocoa etc. They get quite addictive after awhile. Love having berries, bananas etc for brekkie though. Sadly my blender has now cracked so will have to invest in a new one.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Bump for more recipes.

I keep it simple. In the morning I run these through the juicer-

1 tomato
1 celery stalk
1 serrano or ghost pepper
1 lemon, pre juiced
1/4 cup of cilantro
chunk of a beet

In the afternoon-

2 apples
chunk of ginger
handfull of blueberries or rasberries.


----------

